# Questions on making a Moxon vise as my first



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I don't have a vise, but I really need one. I have some short pipes for my pipe clamps so I think I'm going to make a Moxon vise I can clamp to the top of my workbench. I was thinking I'd make it out of hard maple as I have a few more boards than I need for my list of other projects.

Question is - should I add a "liner" of sorts to the jaws? Is maple too hard? I don't really know what I'd make it out of as I don't have leather. I have other woods like red oak, some cherry, and a couple 2×4's - thought I could make a 1/4" strip out of a 2×4 and glue it in the jaws. But then if it gets beat up there's not a great way to get it off without marring up the face of the jaws. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

I used the BenchCrafted kit, which includes a couple sheets of "crubber" to use as the linings.

The full kit is here: https://www.benchcrafted.com/moxon

You can buy just the "crubber" here: https://www.benchcrafted.com/crubber


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

If you have some scraps laying around, grip, and work a few pieces of scrap, and see what you think of both the pieces of scrap, and the inner aspect of your Maple jaws. I'm betting you won't find any "damage" to either side.

Maple is a pretty forgiving wood, and Hard Maple has a Janka of 1450, it is hard enough to not get beat up, yet soft enough not to do damage.

I've used HM for almost all of my vises through the years, and have considered Cork, but never done it, and can't say I've seen any damage with unlined chops.

What you are considering, using a Moxon on an existing work table is a smart move. So many aspects of woodworking are moving in a direction, away from a traditional workbench. Unless you are a hand tools only user, a traditional bench doesn't really compliment power equipment. The Moxon allows great utility for DTs, and many smallish work holding, to large work holding jobs. Seeing that most Moxons have a wider chop than a face vise. All that remains is positioning, and having some same height outbound support, and you can work long stock.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I made this vise using a dumbbell rod that I cut into two pieces about 9" each. The wood was some soft stuff from a bed frame, not sure what it is but real soft. Not the best looking but it is very handy and works well.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> I made this vise using a dumbbell rod that I cut into two pieces about 9" each. The wood was some soft stuff from a bed frame, not sure what it is but real soft. Not the best looking but it is very handy and works well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some ingenuity there. Looks like an ACME thread from here.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> I made this vise using a dumbbell rod that I cut into two pieces about 9" each. The wood was some soft stuff from a bed frame, not sure what it is but real soft. Not the best looking but it is very handy and works well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some ingenuity there. Looks like an ACME thread from here. In the past, I was lucky enough to acquire some scaffolding levelling jacks with ACME thread. Probably still a cheaper option for large ACME threads if you're mechanically inclined. That vise stayed with the shop and built in bench many years ago.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Need a quick vise. Will work in a pinch. Try this till you get one.








Here's three different vises made with pipe clamps and plans to make them. https://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/3-classic-vises-made-with-pipe-clamps-2/
You can also make the moxon vise with F-Clamps instead of pipe clamps. You don't need leather pads on the clamps. If I'm worried about scratching a finish, I'll use a shop towel in the vise to protect the finish.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine is made out of hard maple. I didn't use any "liner" at all.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Liner will give you more grip in some situations where a board may otherwise twist or rotate etc depending on how tight you cranked it down. A liner makes it not as critical. Last i bought a roll of scrap suede at hobby lobby for a few bucks. Have also used that self adhesive thin cork you can get at the BORG.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you for all the thoughts, everyone!


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I use and like the bench on bench type. Here's one I just made for a swap


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I made one as one of my first projects and had a lot of fun with it. (not sure how to create a link to my projects on LJ) I kind of made it up as I went along. I did steal someones idea of using some golds gym dumbbells from walmart as the screws for $7.99 a piece. It worked great.









Good luck!


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

> I use and like the bench on bench type. Here s one I just made for a swap
> 
> 
> - GrantA





> I made one as one of my first projects and had a lot of fun with it. (not sure how to create a link to my projects on LJ) I kind of made it up as I went along. I did steal someones idea of using some golds gym dumbbells from walmart as the screws for $7.99 a piece. It worked great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, classic me overthinking things… I'm considering making the little bench on bench type now. Seems to add some functionality I don't have with my current kitchen island I'm using for a workbench. Think it would be worth the extra wood in my case? I only have 3/4 stock so it would be a pretty big glue up. I'm also making this so I can learn how to use hand tools better… As of right now all I have to flatten glue-ups is my ROS. I have a couple planes but they are not sharp and to be frank I don't know what I'm doing with them yet.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Foghorn that is an interesting vise, how did you mount your screws into the table


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Foghorn that is an interesting vise, how did you mount your screws into the table
> 
> - Karda


Not my vise. It's BlasterStump's.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Karda, I used a couple 1/2" X 6" bolts when I mount the vise on top edge of the workbench. However, I have been experimenting with the bench and since have moved the vise to the end of the top mounting it with some screws. I'm experimenting because I have plans to replace the bench and want to know what works and what doesn't. A moxon style vise seems best when clamping a board vertical but when you only clamp at the top of the jaws, you get a lot of racking. My next bench may have a twin screw of some kind on it but most likely not the moxon. As you can see in this picture, I tried out the idea of drilling the top for bench dogs to work with the moxon. But with this particular vise, because of the racking, it's not a good idea and wont be incorporating that in the new bench. Just had to give it a try.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Jam,

Does your bench have skirt with peg holes? You can get 'er dun with a couple of bar clamps through the peg holes and through holes bored in your glued up jaws. I've even seen a vise of this type done with the bottom of the jaws notched out and the top riding on the clamps. You might want to try it like this for awhile and see how you like this type of vise, with very little investment.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

No, this is my bench right now. It's a rolling kitchen island my dad made for me and my wife. We both love the piece but we just didn't have room for it in our new place so it migrated to my shop where I can still admire it every time I'm working on something.










It has a good lip that I've used to clamp many things, so that's why I was considering a Moxon vise to clamp to the top. I don't have time or materials to build another whole bench right now, though eventually I do intend to put something on the adjacent wall to the left of that picture.

I went ahead and ordered some hardware for the Moxon. I figured I could always use it again in a real bench or elsewhere in the shop if the bench-on-bench style doesn't work out for me. But for now, I think it's going to expand my potential quite a bit. I'm looking forward to quickly being able to just clamp something down to work on it as well as trying my hand at some hand tools.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

BlasterStumps - A while ago I secured some barbells (not dumbells b/c thought I wanted the extra capacity in the mouth but maybe I won't.) I think Ifirst saw this idea of using these from ShopBuilt on youtube. I have had them forever with this same idea banging around in my head. Would love to learn from you having forged the way. First question is the latest decision I have been wrestling with… above the table or in the table. Yours is the first I have seen go in the table with this barbell moxon-like set up. Most build it above the table and some in a bench on bench like execution. What made you put it in the table?



> Karda, I used a couple 1/2" X 6" bolts when I mount the vise on top edge of the workbench. However, I have been experimenting with the bench and since have moved the vise to the end of the top mounting it with some screws. I m experimenting because I have plans to replace the bench and want to know what works and what doesn t. A moxon style vise seems best when clamping a board vertical but when you only clamp at the top of the jaws, you get a lot of racking. My next bench may have a twin screw of some kind on it but most likely not the moxon. As you can see in this picture, I tried out the idea of drilling the top for bench dogs to work with the moxon. But with this particular vise, because of the racking, it s not a good idea and wont be incorporating that in the new bench. Just had to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I mounted it flush with the bench top so that I could still put big items on the top and not have it in the way. I have since made a new bench which doesn't use the vise. I am planning on building another bench top bench and remounting a new moxon style vise to that. Once again, it will be flush to the work surface.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Maple will be perfect for a twin screw vise.


----------

